# Dermot O'Leary



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone notice the watch Dermot is wearing on Comic Relief tonight. Its the Â£9000.00 IWC Big Pilot.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I imagine it wasnt hard to miss because my girlfriend told me what he's wearing!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah. Showed a close up of him putting the watch on, as he is getting ready in his changing room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't care what he's wearing he's just a big


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Damian said:


> Anyone notice the watch Dermot is wearing on Comic Relief tonight. Its the Â£9000.00 IWC Big Pilot.


Is the BBC condoning product placement now? Tchock! Whatever next! and on a 'charidy' show as well.....right I'm withholding my license fee from now on!

Disgruntled from Reading. :big_boss:


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Damian said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone notice the watch Dermot is wearing on Comic Relief tonight. Its the Â£9000.00 IWC Big Pilot.
> ...


what licence fee!!!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it just me or wouldn't you wear something a little less obvious and rather less expensive if you were on a programme about child poverty?

Excellent cause and a great amount of money raised for sure. But some of the 'celebs' give you the distinct impression that they would happily commit as much time to the cause of 'cats with seasonal asthma' if it meant they got on the TV for 20 seconds.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> Is it just me or wouldn't you wear something a little less obvious and rather less expensive if you were on a programme about child poverty?
> 
> Excellent cause and a great amount of money raised for sure. But some of the 'celebs' give you the distinct impression that they would happily commit as much time to the cause of 'cats with seasonal asthma' if it meant they got on the TV for 20 seconds.


 And these "celebs" will also be fighting every inch of the way to avoid paying tax whilst telling everybody else what to do with their hard-earned. Just another load of celebrity culture nonsense.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

avidfan said:


> I don't care what he's wearing he's just a big


+1 with kn*bs on!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Damian said:


> Anyone notice the watch Dermot is wearing on Comic Relief tonight. Its the Â£9000.00 IWC Big Pilot.


Yes, I noticed his watch, it was definitely an IWC but it looked like a Portugese Handwound 5454 to me.

Like this:










I agree with the majority here though that he's a ****.

It was a bit rich too showing a man putting on a Â£6000 watch and then having him pleading for us to send in money.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

It was definatly a Portuguese Handwound, not a Big Pilot, and it was only Â£5900 give or take a "dont you know who I am" discount


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

He didn't pay for it, it was a gift from IWC. Fact.

And he's not a ****, the work he does for testicular cancer is excellent.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

86latour said:


> He didn't pay for it, it was a gift from IWC. Fact.


Oh there you go then, that changes everything 

Most celebs get things for free. I don't care if the IWC was a gift or whether he paid for it or he robbed it, it doesn't change my point.



86latour said:


> And he's not a ****, the work he does for testicular cancer is excellent.


He might be a decent guy in his private life, I don't know, I've never met the man. As a presenter, I find him irritating and his mannerisms annoy me and to me he comes across as a ****.

:cheers:


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

There's quite a bit of Red Nose Day stuff in iPlayer so can't pin point the watch.

As you can see, Heston Blumenthal also wears an IWC in his Mission Impossible series on Channel 4.










Is the IWC PR department aiming their wares at the wrong sort? Over exposure or canny marketing?


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

Also, what's the best IWC homage on the market? :man_in_love:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

86latour said:


> He didn't pay for it, it was a gift from IWC. Fact.


That makes him even more of a k**b in my eyes, he should auction it for red nose day as he's a freeloader!


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

avidfan said:


> 86latour said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't pay for it, it was a gift from IWC. Fact.
> ...


I'm pretty sure when you're given something of this value, you're under contract to wear it. He might have to wear it for a set time before it's legally his.

It's similar to when sports people are sponsored by car manufacturers like Audi and are given a car to drive around for a year.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I had a job that gave me free IWC's.


----------

